# Sticky  Bad hoof rot, banamine/and cure recipe



## Wild Hearts Ranch

EDIT - READ FIRST: If you're looking for the hoof rot cure I use, the recipe is on page 3 here: Bad hoof rot, banamine/and cure recipe

I just picked up a rescue doe who's ready to drop kids any day and has a horrible case of hoof rot. Aside from being grossly overgrown (which I'm working on as she allows, lying down) she has open sores between the toes and they're all hot and swollen. I have a really good topical treatment that should clear it up, but in the meantime is it ok to put her on a light dose of banamine to help with pain and inflammation? Vet can't see her for several weeks.


----------



## ksalvagno

Banamine is fine.


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes, it is fine, but be careful not to use it when she is really close to kidding, it may subside the birthing process. Softening labor. 

Hoof rot, what are you using for it?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

toth boer goats said:


> Yes, it is fine, but be careful not to use it when she is really close to kidding, it may subside the birthing process. Softening labor.
> 
> Hoof rot, what are you using for it?


I do a three way mix of DMSO, LA200, and Koppertox. It's a miracle cure. The first two are what knock out the infection (I've had success with just those before) and the Koppertox helps with overall hoof health and healing. I've been putting that on as often as possible and I gave her a dose of banamine yesterday, and by the time I finished chores she was bearing some weight on the worst foot. Dunno if it was just from pain relief or the treatment starting to work, but anything that makes her more comfortable is a good thing. She spends all her time lying down except for a few minutes at a time to eat and drink. Seems to be settling in though and she's a total sweetheart.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

She just stood on the worst one long enough for me to lop the wall off the other hind, which was the last one left that she wouldn't let me do while she was down. They're still not pretty but she's upright on all of them instead of walking on the sides or heels. She had enough folded over to make a whole nother hoof 😡 Doubt she'd ever been trimmed in her life.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch




----------



## Calistar

Poor thing! So glad you were able to help her! Like Toth said, be careful not to dose her close to when you think she'll go into labor as it will weaken contractions. I only had to use banamine on a pregnant doe once, the day before kidding when she tried to jump out of the kidding stall and nearly broke her leg. That was also the only time I had an issue with a retained placenta.


----------



## ksalvagno

Poor thing. So glad you could trim her nails.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aw man! Poor girl! Is there any way you can tell how close she is to kidding?


----------



## Feira426

Poor thing! Thank you so much for helping her.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

KY Goat Girl said:


> Aw man! Poor girl! Is there any way you can tell how close she is to kidding?


Not long. She's pretty loose and already has milk, but her udder is far from full. I'm thinking within the week.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Calistar said:


> Poor thing! So glad you were able to help her! Like Toth said, be careful not to dose her close to when you think she'll go into labor as it will weaken contractions. I only had to use banamine on a pregnant doe once, the day before kidding when she tried to jump out of the kidding stall and nearly broke her leg. That was also the only time I had an issue with a retained placenta.


I've only had them with miscarriages. Hopefully she'll make it obvious enough that I can avoid it at least 24 hours out. I have oxytocin on hand though (and a good vet.)


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Not long. She's pretty loose and already has milk, but her udder is far from full. I'm thinking within the week.


I will definitely be praying she has a good delivery with no problems. Have you named her yet? You might have said her name already but I can’t remember.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

KY Goat Girl said:


> I will definitely be praying she has a good delivery with no problems. Have you named her yet? You might have said her name already but I can’t remember.


Opal


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww, I love it! How many kids do you think she’s carrying?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

KY Goat Girl said:


> Aww, I love it! How many kids do you think she’s carrying?


Just one or two, she's not very big. Strong kicker(s) though! And I think she'll be milkable - at least enough to refill my colostrum cache.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That’s awesome! You made it sound as if she has like 3-4 in there.  I’m sure she’s gonna be a good mama.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

KY Goat Girl said:


> That’s awesome! You made it sound as if she has like 3-4 in there.  I sure she’s gonna be a good mama.


No, it's just that any extra weight on those feet has to be miserable. The day I got her (from the auction) she refused to lie down the whole way home until I got her into a pen and she had some time to get settled, so she was likely on her feet for 12 hours or so since she'd been loaded that morning 😞

She's definitely had a number of kids so I don't think there will be a problem there. Pretty sure she's Kiko so strong maternals.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Oh, I bet. I would hate having overgrown toenails and having to stand a lot. I hate auctions. I remember going to buy cows with my dad and grandpa and watching all the goats and sheep go through and wanting to buy every single one because I felt bad for them. 
I’m pretty excited to see her baby/babies since the sire is unknown.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh, I bet. I would hate having overgrown toenails and having to stand a lot. I hate auctions. I remember going to buy cows with my dad and grandpa and watching all the goats and sheep go through and wanting to buy every single one because I felt bad for them.
> I’m pretty excited to see her baby/babies since the sire is unknown.


Yep, surprises are always fun! And if she's from the herd I think it's likely a high quality Kiko buck. I got another in the same situation two years ago with that breeder's tag, but Opal's was cut off (which is illegal) 🙄 I shouldn't have even gone to the auction cuz I'm a sucker and always fall for something - but at least she distracted me from the bottle calves 😆


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh, I bet. I would hate having overgrown toenails and having to stand a lot. I hate auctions. I remember going to buy cows with my dad and grandpa and watching all the goats and sheep go through and wanting to buy every single one because I felt bad for them.
> I’m pretty excited to see her baby/babies since the sire is unknown.


The hoof rot is what causes most of the pain. Being overgrown is definitely uncomfortable, but imagine having big open sores between all of your toes that constantly rubbed against each other 😣


----------



## KY Goat Girl

We haven’t been to an auction in years and especially now that I’m older, I definitely shouldn’t go because I’m also a sucker.  
I can’t even imagine what it’s like to have sores between my toes on top of being overgrown. I know she’s in good hands now!


----------



## toth boer goats

A lot of the hoof can be trimmed down. 
Having them that long still, turns the hooves inward causing more rubbing between her toes. 
Trim as much as you can but if they are still that long, you might be able to trim more off, she may have a lot of bruising areas. Snip a little at a time, until you actually hit pink.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

toth boer goats said:


> A lot of the hoof can be trimmed down.
> Having them that long still, turns the hooves inward causing more rubbing between her toes.
> Trim as much as you can but if they are still that long, you might be able to trim more off, she may have a lot of bruising areas. Snip a little at a time, until you actually hit pink.


Those pics are from when she got here, I've lopped off the worst. I'll clean them up later once the rot clears up so I can manipulate them without causing more pain. As they are now it was all I could do to take those edges off because it still put pressure on the sores just from moving the toes. But they're all upright, I got off the walls that were folded over so her weight is more balanced. Hopefully she'll be comfortable enough by the time she kids that she can stand for nursing as much as they need.


----------



## Goatastic43

Poor doll! I’m so glad you rescued her. I hope she continues to improve!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Hard to get good pics in straw, but they at least resemble normal feet! That last one is the ugliest but the opposite is the most painful so I'm not trying to mess with it any more for now. Just banamine, topical, and rest.


----------



## ksalvagno

Great you could cut so much off. They look so much better.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Wow, what a difference! You are taking such great care of her.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Her hooves look a lot better than in the first pics. Even if her hoof rot isn’t completely healed yet at least she can stand without standing wonky.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

KY Goat Girl said:


> Her hooves look a lot better than in the first pics. Even if her hoof rot isn’t completely healed yet at least she can stand without standing wonky.


Yep. If nothing else it puts less stress on her joints, and hopefully allows more air flow to the sores which helps kill the infection too. As does nice dry bedding. I'm not trying to get any of the topical treatment onto the bottom of her hooves for now, just the open sores. Once those heal she should be comfortable enough to work on the hooves more and deal with any bruises or abscesses. I'm spending lots of time with her too so I'm not just the meanie who causes her pain. Some Kikos can be really high strung and would hate me right now, but she's a total sweetheart and very patient.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That’s awesome! I love goats who understand that if you cause them pain it’s not because you want to.


----------



## Goats Rock

She may have a big parasite bloom after she kids due to the extreme stress that she has been under. (which you probably already know!)


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Goats Rock said:


> She may have a big parasite bloom after she kids due to the extreme stress that she has been under. (which you probably already know!)


Yep, I've got wormer on hand. But assuming she is Kiko she should be fairly resistant.


----------



## Feira426

You’re doing such a great job - the difference between the first photos and the new ones is just astounding!! I’m so glad you’ve taken her in and are helping her. Poor thing.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Feira426 said:


> You’re doing such a great job - the difference between the first photos and the new ones is just astounding!! I’m so glad you’ve taken her in and are helping her. Poor thing.


That was just taking 30 seconds to hack through what was folded over. They're still pretty funky, but in that condition it doesn't take much to make a huge difference!


----------



## toth boer goats

You have done a fantastic job on those hooves, bravo.

She is so blessed to have you, I very highly commend you. 🙏


----------



## Goatastic43

What a huge difference! So glad you were able to help her! What a great job you’ve done!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Such a sweet girl. She thought about trying to stand on the panel for more loving but her feet won't allow it yet.


----------



## Feira426

Aww!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

She’s so cute! That face! 🥰


----------



## Goats Rock

After having such terrible feet, her legs and back will take time to adjust to her new balance and the muscles and tendons
will be sore- But she will be ok. You are doing such a great job!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Goats Rock said:


> After having such terrible feet, her legs and back will take time to adjust to her new balance and the muscles and tendons
> will be sore- But she will be ok. You are doing such a great job!


It's still mostly the sores stopping her. Once those are healed and I can trim her up better (and after she's kidded) I'll let her out so she can move around more and get things working properly again. She was likely on pasture so she's been walking a lot and compensating for a long time.


----------



## toth boer goats

She is precious.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Hoof rot is improving! I've been trying to avoid messing with her feet more than I have to, just squirting on the meds, but yesterday I pried her toes apart to check on progress and the sores definitely look better. She's still really touchy about them, but off banamine and moving better. She needs to hurry up and kid so I can get in there and trim more!

Funny anecdote - last night I had a hard candy in my mouth while I was checking on her and she could smell it on my breath so she kept licking my mouth 😆 Didn't try to chew my lips off like most would have either! She's so sweet.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

If anyone is curious about my hoof treatment - DMSO, LA200, and Koppertox. I don't measure it; the base is DMSO with a glug of Koppertox and a few squirts of LA200 🤷‍♀️

DMSO is what makes this a miracle cure. While it has some minor medical benefits by itself, its best property is its ability to absorb into tissues very quickly and effectively, and bring anything it's mixed with along for the ride. LA200 is what actually kills the infection, but squirted on by itself most of it will just get rubbed off. The DMSO pulls it through the skin to attack the infection right at the source and keep working. Koppertox is more of a supportive treatment for overall hoof health but not necessary to cure hoof rot.

My first time using it I only had the first two ingredients. I'd been fighting rot in my herd for over a year; nothing had worked and some were so bad I was considering putting them down because I didn't know what else to do until I heard about this. I didn't live on site with my goats and it was hard to round them all up so I couldn't apply it every day, but a week after the first treatment about half my herd (the minor cases) had cleared up. I treated again, and the following week there were only a few that had been the worst that were still symptomatic, but greatly improved. A third round knocked it out entirely. They were on dry ground by then but in a small area with high potential for reinfection, but that didn't happen. One of the few things I've found that really is a magic bullet. I ALWAYS keep some on hand.


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad she is improving and thanks for your "recipe."


----------



## toth boer goats

Great to hear, good work.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Modmins - would it be possible to make a pinned post somewhere about this treatment? The "recommended reading" is showing me lots of other posts about hoof rot, and if more people knew about this it could save them a lot of time and heartache (and vet bills!)

(To clarify, I'm specifically talking about the contagious hoof rot that will make them three-legged lame and eat the hoof down to the bone. This will work on the regular crumbly stuff they get from mud too, but that's nowhere near as devastating.)


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

@ksalvagno @toth boer goats
@happybleats @Jessica84 @TGSAdmin @goathiker


----------



## toth boer goats

It is now a sticky, had to change title so it is seen better.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

toth boer goats said:


> It is now a sticky, had to change title so it is seen better.


Thank you!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

toth boer goats said:


> It is now a sticky, had to change title so it is seen better.


I linked the post with the recipe in the original post on page 1 so it's easier to find


----------



## toth boer goats

Good thinking.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

@Wild Hearts Ranch, how is Opal doing? Close to babies yet?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

KY Goat Girl said:


> @Wild Hearts Ranch, how is Opal doing? Close to babies yet?


Looks exactly the same 🙄 I didn't think she could hold out more than a few days and it's been two weeks!! Brat. This is why I use a breeding harness! The rest of my herd starts dropping in two weeks and at this rate they're gonna beat her 🤦‍♀️


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Maybe she’s gonna wait and join in on the fun with them!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

KY Goat Girl said:


> Maybe she’s gonna wait and join in on the fun with them!


I've got up to ten going within two weeks of each other so I'm already planning on not getting much sleep, lol. I want to get her out of that tiny pen - although she doesn't seem to mind the cushy life, aside from pulling down the panel covers to fence fight 🙄


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Are you gonna let her out with the rest? Or is she in quarantine?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

KY Goat Girl said:


> Are you gonna let her out with the rest? Or is she in quarantine?


I will at some point. She's mostly in there to avoid stressing her out.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Grrr. I woke up in the middle of the night and checked my cam to find Opal out in the main stall and two others in her pen, including my herd queen. They'd managed to bust through where the panel was attached to the wall. Got everyone back and secured it better, but I guess today's project is getting the kidding stall set up for her! She seems OK but I sure hope she didn't pass hoof rot to anyone. I might have a miracle cure but I don't want to have to treat the whole herd, especially with most of them pregnant. Going to have to strip and disinfect the main stall too.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Oh man! That stinks!


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh fun!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

On a positive note, I think her udder might be a tiiiiny bit fuller, lol.


----------



## tiffin

I just now saw this - OMG! I'm so glad you rescued that poor baby! I've never seen anything like that before. Hope she is doing well.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Baby! 
Sadly the twin was DOA (backwards and aspirated) but the doeling made it, and she's a sweetheart. Very snuggly.


----------



## Rancho Draco

My goodness look at that precious face! 💕


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Oh my goodness! How sweet is that! Sorry about the twin.


----------



## ksalvagno

How cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

So sorry for your loss. 

Congrats on the super cute baby, adorable.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Lady got a more thorough pedicure. The good news is the hoof rot is 100% gone! Miracle cure works again. Her front feet aren't bad and should get back to normal fairly quickly, but the rear ones have these bizarre splits running across the toe from about 1/2" forward on the sole all the way up to the heel bulb, with a huge amount of dead hoof covering them. Couldn't even see it until I poked a spot and it moved wrong. Carved away at that and sure enough found an abscess deep in her bad foot like I thought - the only one she was still sore on. I dug it out as much as I could, flushed it with the hoof magic and dosed her with banamine again (it was NOT a pleasant experience for her!) Next day she was already walking better than she has since I got her, despite the trauma to the area from opening it up. That pressure had to be miserable. Vet was here then and had the nerve to tell me there was still more I should have removed, while looking at a nice front hoof. 
Pick up that mangled hind and tell me I should have planed the whole thing down in one go, with her heavily pregnant! 🙄


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Oh my gosh! Vets just think they are so high and mighty and know waaaayyyyyy more than anybody else. Especially when it comes to goats. 

You’ve done an amazing job with her and congrats to getting her feet almost completely back to normal! I’m so happy for you and her!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh my gosh! Vets just think they are so high and mighty and know waaaayyyyyy more than anybody else. Especially when it comes to goats.
> 
> You’ve done an amazing job with her and congrats to getting her feet almost completely back to normal! I’m so happy for you and her!


Oh, those hinds are going to take a long time to recover, but I'm so happy to see her more comfortable on the bad one. I wish I could have dug it out sooner but I wasn't comfortable putting her through that while she was pregnant. I'll move her to a larger pen now so she can start moving around more and adjust to walking properly.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh my gosh! Vets just think they are so high and mighty and know waaaayyyyyy more than anybody else. Especially when it comes to goats.
> 
> You’ve done an amazing job with her and congrats to getting her feet almost completely back to normal! I’m so happy for you and her!


When I said I got her from the auction her response was "why would do you that?" Uh, because I'm a sucker and couldn't help myself? But isn't helping animals that need it supposed to be your job, so why would you ask that??


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Exactly!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Look who's standing on those hind legs! Definitely ready to get out of her pen (and mad that I fed the others first, lol.) 

Also, check out the udder on her. Not pretty but she can sure pump it out! Pretty typical for Kiko's. I'm milking out that big side until / unless her kid starts to use it up. I'm expecting I'll have at least a couple bottle kids with how many others are bred, so it'll be nice to actually have a milk source for them – but until then I'm enjoying having it for myself!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Wow! Her udder is HUGE!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

KY Goat Girl said:


> Wow! Her udder is HUGE!


Kikos go back to dairy stock - it's not unusual for them to be heavy producers, but without the attachments they ought to have to support it so they hang really low.


----------



## toth boer goats

You did good, the vet should of gave you credit for doing the right thing. 

Good to see she is doing better.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Well over a quart from one side only a few days fresh. Not too shabby!

Also, more awwwwww.


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Awwww! Did you name the baby yet? If you did I can’t remember.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

KY Goat Girl said:


> Awwww! Did you name the baby yet? If you did I can’t remember.


Olive  I have an alphabetical naming scheme and I named mom Opal. 

Moved them out to a large paddock yesterday and she walked off perfectly sound! ❤ That abscess was the only thing still holding her up. Just need to work on getting them straighter now as they grow out. 

Few days to get settled (she's a nervous Nelly) and I'll either move preggos in with her or put her out with the main herd to make room for them in the kidding pen. Ten due in the next few weeks so space will be at a premium!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Oh that’s right! Now I remember you telling us her name. 
Do you have a kidding thread for all those preggo mamas?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh that’s right! Now I remember you telling us her name.
> Do you have a kidding thread for all those preggo mamas?


Not yet - maybe I'll start one while I'm on watch ;-) I mostly post to my farm page on Facebook.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Think she's ready for friends. She spends all day over at the shared fenceline instead of in the nice cozy stall, or even off grazing what little greenery there is! Though with some fence fighting of course. I had to cover the panels of her other pen to keep that to a minimum.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Tom Colvin

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> EDIT - READ FIRST: If you're looking for the hoof rot cure I use, the recipe is on page 3 here: Bad hoof rot, banamine/and cure recipe
> 
> I just picked up a rescue doe who's ready to drop kids any day and has a horrible case of hoof rot. Aside from being grossly overgrown (which I'm working on as she allows, lying down) she has open sores between the toes and they're all hot and swollen. I have a really good topical treatment that should clear it up, but in the meantime is it ok to put her on a light dose of banamine to help with pain and inflammation? Vet can't see her for several weeks.


After reading your article / post I said to my self, I need this! I stock my medicine cabinet with DSMO, Koppertox, and La200. I already had the LA200 so I’m ready. I did this because the last hoof trim I had 3-4 goats that had some issues when I trimmed so I used hoof heal. It seemed to have helped a lot. It is time to trim again and I’m ready for the hoof problems. Do you just mix in equal portions and what do you mix in, like a stay bottle or maybe a squirt bottle, or a brush on application, thanks.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Tom Colvin said:


> After reading your article / post I said to my self, I need this! I stock my medicine cabinet with DSMO, Koppertox, and La200. I already had the LA200 so I’m ready. I did this because the last hoof trim I had 3-4 goats that had some issues when I trimmed so I used hoof heal. It seemed to have helped a lot. It is time to trim again and I’m ready for the hoof problems. Do you just mix in equal portions and what do you mix in, like a stay bottle or maybe a squirt bottle, or a brush on application, thanks.


Like I said I've never measured. Mostly DMSO, maybe a few ounces of Koppertox and few CCs LA? 🤷‍♀️ I tried squirt bottles but they all clogged up. That bottle of DMSO had crystallized during shipping though so maybe there were still some micro crystals left. I've been using a syringe since it's mainly needed between the toes for true hoof rot, or up into pockets of separation at the wall. A brush would work for the sole.


----------



## lillyahoo

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> If anyone is curious about my hoof treatment - DMSO, LA200, and Koppertox. I don't measure it; the base is DMSO with a glug of Koppertox and a few squirts of LA200 🤷‍♀️
> 
> DMSO is what makes this a miracle cure. While it has some minor medical benefits by itself, its best property is its ability to absorb into tissues very quickly and effectively, and bring anything it's mixed with along for the ride. LA200 is what actually kills the infection, but squirted on by itself most of it will just get rubbed off. The DMSO pulls it through the skin to attack the infection right at the source and keep working. Koppertox is more of a supportive treatment for overall hoof health but not necessary to cure hoof rot.
> 
> My first time using it I only had the first two ingredients. I'd been fighting rot in my herd for over a year; nothing had worked and some were so bad I was considering putting them down because I didn't know what else to do until I heard about this. I didn't live on site with my goats and it was hard to round them all up so I couldn't apply it every day, but a week after the first treatment about half my herd (the minor cases) had cleared up. I treated again, and the following week there were only a few that had been the worst that were still symptomatic, but greatly improved. A third round knocked it out entirely. They were on dry ground by then but in a small area with high potential for reinfection, but that didn't happen. One of the few things I've found that really is a magic bullet. I ALWAYS keep some on hand.


Where are you getting your DMSO and LA200? There are no goat vets around here for 75 miles, and none of the others will give out any prescription meds to non-client animals. (even my dog/cat vet won't cooperate for goat issues...)


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

lillyahoo said:


> Where are you getting your DMSO and LA200? There are no goat vets around here for 75 miles, and none of the others will give out any prescription meds to non-client animals. (even my dog/cat vet won't cooperate for goat issues...)


Both are currently OTC. I can get them at any farm store here; if yours are poorly stocked you can order online. ALL antibiotics will be going Rx next year so I strongly recommend stocking up on any that you can now.

For future reference, if you can drive the 75+ miles once to get any animal seen that will establish a client relationship and _most_ farm vets will approve additional prescriptions once that's done (which you can also order, you don't need to purchase directly from them.) In my state you must see them once per year to maintain it, which is worth it when it allows you to treat your entire herd more effectively. They can usually give phone consults once you're established as well.


----------



## Sophie123

I have never seen a goat with hoofs as bad as what hers looked like when you got her, poor thing! Glad you were able to fix it. 
Our vet ( we have one that is very busy but knows about goats and sheep ) gave me some Nuflor ( antibiotic you can only get from vet) for a few that got it after I had an accident and didn't trim hoofs for a while during a really wet summer and 1 shot cleared it right up.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Sophie123 said:


> I have never seen a goat with hoofs as bad as what hers looked like when you got her, poor thing! Glad you were able to fix it.
> Our vet ( we have one that is very busy but knows about goats and sheep ) gave me some Nuflor ( antibiotic you can only get from vet) for a few that got it after I had an accident and didn't trim hoofs for a while during a really wet summer and 1 shot cleared it right up.


If it was just from the environment and not introduction of an infected animal it wasn't the true hoof rot discussed here, just thrush, which is endemic in the soil and can happen any time they're in wet conditions like that. It shouldn't even require antibiotics, just trimming and maybe topical treatment.


----------



## toth boer goats

First trim down as far as you can, cut out any side wall pockets. 

Dip the hoof or hooves infected in a strong iodine/water solution, get a tooth brush and scrub any groves or crevices. Do this at least once or twice a day until better.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

toth boer goats said:


> First trim down as far as you can, cut out any side wall pockets.
> 
> Dip the hoof or hooves infected in a strong iodine/water solution, get a tooth brush and scrub any groves or crevices. Do this at least once or twice a day until better.


I've had better results from only trimming the walls even, cleaning out pockets, and then packing them with gauze and soaking it with the treatment. If I trim it way up it grows out wonky because the wall isn't there to support it, but this way the gauze keeps more crud from packing in there while the treatment is held right against the infection. It heals quickly and grows out straighter. You don't need to repeat it every day either, just check occasionally to make sure the gauze is still in place/replace as needed and soak it again. Thrush is so prevalent here with our mud that if I cut out every pocket they end up mangled. This way I only need to address it when they're trimmed or if I notice one is sore (which is rare from thrush; generally only if something gets stuck up there.)


----------



## toth boer goats

I have never had the hoof go wonky.

The daily strong iodine/water solution dries it up quickly, then it starts getting harder quickly to the area. 
The pocket is dead and keeps the bacteria trapped inside.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

toth boer goats said:


> I have never had the hoof go wonky.
> 
> The daily strong iodine/water solution dries it up quickly, then it starts getting harder quickly to the area.
> The pocket is dead and keeps the bacteria trapped inside.


Trapping it creates abscesses (as the doe in the original post had) but if you cut out the pockets that wouldn't happen. Regardless of treatment if there's a pocket left more crud can keep collecting if it isn't packed with gauze. I've had ones that go most of the way up to the coronary band so trimming it open takes a huge section of the wall away. If it's just a small one at the sole that's not deep enough to hold gauze I might trim the edge up a little because it's not enough to create structural problems.


----------



## Sophie123

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> If it was just from the environment and not introduction of an infected animal it wasn't the true hoof rot discussed here, just thrush, which is endemic in the soil and can happen any time they're in wet conditions like that. It shouldn't even require antibiotics, just trimming and maybe topical treatment.


. 
You are probably right, but at the time I was not in a good frame of mind ( I had a very bad accident and couldn't walk for a half year but ok now) so I did what was fastest. I looked it up later and it was probably "rain scald" but I just call any hoof problem hoof rot if it looks rotten and bad . The antibiotic did clear it up.....


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Sophie123 said:


> .
> You are probably right, but at the time I was not in a good frame of mind ( I had a very bad accident and couldn't walk for a half year but ok now) so I did what was fastest. I looked it up later and it was probably "rain scald" but I just call any hoof problem hoof rot if it looks rotten and bad . The antibiotic did clear it up.....


Rain scald is on skin, not hooves. If it was black and crumbly it's thrush. Assuming you trimmed at the same time as the antibiotics it probably would have cleared up anyway just from being exposed to the air. Getting them healthy is what matters, but for future reference you have other options. You don't want to give systemic antibiotics if you don't have to; topical goes right to the source and doesn't contribute to resistance.


----------

